# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool changelog -20/12/2015 – BIG Samsung QUALCOMM UPDATE, 351 new models

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v.8.60.1726 (20/12/2015   pm 10:00)*    *BIG Samsung QUALCOMM UPDATE,* * >> 351 models are added for direct unlock <<*   * Merry Christmas to all existing and every porspective Chimera Tool customers*   * 
Added direct, KNOX safe unlock on the following models;*   Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150B) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Advance (GT-I8580) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Express (GT-I8730) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Express (GT-I8730T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S Plus (GT-I9001) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand (GT-I9128E) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand (GT-I9128I) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Mega 5.8 Plus Duos (GT-I9152P) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Mega 5.8 (GT-I9158) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Mega Plus (GT-I9158V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini (GT-I9190) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini Duos (GT-I9192) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini Plus (GT-I9192I) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE (GT-I9195) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE (GT-I9195H) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini Plus (GT-I9195I) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE (GT-I9195L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE (GT-I9195T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini TD-LTE (GT-I9197) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 (GT-I9200) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE (GT-I9205) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 (GT-I9208) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S2 LTE EU (GT-I9210) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S2 LTE EU (GT-I9210T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Golden (GT-I9235) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Active (GT-I9295) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 Neo (GT-I9300I) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 Neo (GT-I9301I) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 Neo Plus (GT-I9301Q) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 LTE (GT-I9305) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 LTE (GT-I9305N) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 LTE (GT-I9305T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (GT-I9505) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (GT-I9505G) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (GT-I9506) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (GT-I9507) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (GT-I9507V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Duos (GT-I9508) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (GT-I9508V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Value Edition (GT-I9515) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Value Edition (GT-I9515L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE (GT-N5120) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note LTE (GT-N7005) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 2 (GT-N7105) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 2 (GT-N7105T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 2 (GT-N7108D) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note LTE 10.1 (GT-N8020) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 4G (GT-P7320) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 LTE (GT-P7320T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Ace 3 Duos (GT-S7272C) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE (GT-S7275B) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE (GT-S7275L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE (GT-S7275R) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE (GT-S7275T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE (GT-S7275Y) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (SC-01D) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 7.7 Plus (SC-01E) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SC-01F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note Edge (SC-01G) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 2 (SC-02E) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy J (SC-02F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 Active (SC-02G) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S 2 LTE (SC-03D) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 Alpha (SC-03E) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 LTE (SC-04E) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 LTE-A (SC-04F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S6 Edge (SC-04G) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note LTE (SC-05D) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S6 (SC-05G) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 LTE (SC-06D) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini (Serrano) (SGH-I257) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini (SGH-I257M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE (SGH-I317) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE (SGH-I317M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (AT&T) (SGH-I337) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (AT&T Canadian) - (SGH-I337M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (SGH-I337Z) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Express (AT&T) (SGH-I437) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Express (AT&T) (SGH-I437P) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Express (AT&T) (SGH-I437Z) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE (SGH-I467) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE (SGH-I467M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (SGH-I497) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 (AT&T) (SGH-I527) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 (AT&T) (SGH-I527M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Active (AT&T) (SGH-I537) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Rugby Pro (SGH-I547) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Rugby (SGH-I547C) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Exhilarate (SGH-I577) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note LTE (SGH-I717) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note (SGH-I717D) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note (SGH-I717M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note (SGH-I717R) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S2 (SGH-I727) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung  Galaxy S2 LTE (SGH-I727R) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 (AT&T) (SGH-I747) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 (AT&T) (SGH-I747M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S2 HD LTE (SGH-I757M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 (SGH-I957) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 (SGH-I957M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 (SGH-I957R) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE (SGH-M819N) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (SGH-M919) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (SGH-M919N) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (SGH-M919V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy J (SGH-N075T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 LTE (SGH-S970G) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Exhibit 2 (SGH-T679) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Exhibit 2 (SGH-T679M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S Relay (SGH-T699) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S Blaze (SGH-T769) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (SGH-T779) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note (SGH-T879) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE (SGH-T889) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 2 (SGH-T889V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S2 (SGH-T989) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S2 X (SGH-T989D) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile) (SGH-T999) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile) (SGH-T999L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile) (SGH-T999N) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile) (SGH-T999V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE (SHV-E250K) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE (SHV-E250L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE 64GB (SHV-E250S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 LTE (SHV-E300L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 (SHV-E330K) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 LTE-A (SHV-E330L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 LTE-A (SHV-E330S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE (SHV-E370K) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Golden (SHV-E400S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Active (SHV-E470S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A3 Duos (SM-A3000) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A3 (SM-A300F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A3 (SM-A300FU) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A3 (SM-A300G) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A3 Duos (SM-A300H) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A3 Duos (SM-A300M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A3 (SM-A300XU) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A3 (SM-A300XZ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A3 (SM-A300Y) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A3 (SM-A300YZ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 Duos (SM-A5000) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 Duos (SM-A5009) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 (SM-A500F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 (SM-A500FU) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 Duos (SM-A500G) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 Duos (SM-A500H) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 (SM-A500K) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 (SM-A500L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 (SM-A500M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 (SM-A500S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 (SM-A500W) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 (SM-A500XZ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 (SM-A500Y) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A5 (SM-A500YZ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A7 Duos (SM-A7000) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A7 Duos (SM-A700FD) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A7 Duos (SM-A700FZ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A7 Duos (SM-A700H) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A7 (SM-A700K) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A7 Duos (SM-A700YD) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy A8 Duos (SM-A8000) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Zoom (SM-C105) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy E5 Duos (SM-E500F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy E5 (SM-E500H) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy E5 (SM-E500M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy E7 Duos (SM-E7000) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy E7 (SM-E700F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy E7 Duos (SM-E700H) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy E7 Duos (SM-E700M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Ace 4 (SM-G3139D) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Trend 3 (SM-G3502C) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Trend 3 (SM-G3502I) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Trend 3 (SM-G3502L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Trend 3 (SM-G3502T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Trend 3 (SM-G3508J) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Plus (SM-G350L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Plus (SM-G350M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Ace Style (SM-G357FZ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Lite (SM-G3586V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Lite (SM-G3588V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Prime (SM-G3608) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Prime LTE (SM-G360AZ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Win 2 Duos TV (SM-G360BT) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Prime (SM-G360F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Prime (SM-G360FY) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Prime (SM-G360G) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Prime (SM-G360GY) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Prime (SM-G360M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Prime (SM-G360T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Prime (SM-G360T1) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Express 2 (SM-G3815) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Avant (SM-G386T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Avant (SM-G386T1) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Avant (SM-G386W) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Core Max Duos (SM-G5108Q) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime (SM-G5306W) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos (SM-G5308W) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime (SM-G530A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos (SM-G530AZ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos TV (SM-G530BT) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime (SM-G530F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos (SM-G530FZ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos (SM-G530H) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime (SM-G530M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime (SM-G530MU) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime (SM-G530T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime (SM-G530T1) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime (SM-G530W) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime (SM-G530Y) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy On7 Duos (SM-G600FY) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 2 (SM-G710) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 2 Duos (SM-G7102) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 2 Duos (SM-G7102T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 2 (SM-G7105) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 2 (SM-G7105H) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 2 (SM-G7105L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 2 Duos (SM-G7106) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 2 (SM-G7108) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 2 (SM-G7108V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 2 (SM-G710K) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 2 (SM-G710L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 2 (SM-G710S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 3 Duos (SM-G7200) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 3 Duos (SM-G7202) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand 3 (SM-G720AX) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Grand Max (SM-G720N0) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 Mini (SM-G730A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S3 Mini (SM-G730W8) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Mega 2 (SM-G7508Q) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 Mini (SM-G800A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 Mini (SM-G800H) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 Mini (SM-G800HQ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Alpha (SM-G8508S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Alpha (SM-G850A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Alpha (SM-G850W) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 Active (SM-G870A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 Active (SM-G870F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 Active (SM-G870W) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G9006V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G9006W) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G9008V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 Duos (SM-G9008W) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900AZ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900FD) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900FQ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900I) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900K) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900MD) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900T1) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900T3) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900W8) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 4G+ LTE-A (SM-G901F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G906K) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G906L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G906S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Round (SM-G910S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S6 Duos (SM-G9200) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S6 Duos (SM-G9208) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S6 Duos (SM-G9209) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S6 Edge (SM-G9250) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ Duos (SM-G9280) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy J5 Duos (SM-J500F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy J5 (SM-J500FN) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy J5 Duos (SM-J500G) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy J5 Duos (SM-J500H) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy J5 (SM-J500M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy J7 Duos (SM-J7008) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo Duos (SM-N7502) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo (SM-N7506V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo (SM-N7508V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo (SM-N750K) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo (SM-N750L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo (SM-N750S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 Duos (SM-N9002) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N9005) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N9006) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N9007) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N9008) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N9008S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N9008V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 Duos (SM-N9009) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N900A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N900K) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N900L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N900S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N900T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N900U) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N900W8) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 4 Duos (SM-N9100) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 4 (SM-N9108V) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 4 (AT&T) (SM-N910A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 4 (SM-N910F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 4 (SM-N910FD) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 4 (SM-N910FQ) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 4 (SM-N910G) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 4 (T-Mobile) (SM-N910T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 4 (T-Mobile) (SM-N910T1) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 4 (SM-N910T2) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 4 (SM-N910T3) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 4 (SM-N910W8) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note Edge (SM-N9150) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note Edge (SM-N915A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note Edge (SM-N915F) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note Edge (SM-N915FY) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note Edge (SM-N915G) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note Edge (SM-N915T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note Edge (SM-N915W8) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab A 8.0 (SM-P355M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab A 9.7 (SM-P555) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 (SM-P605) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 (SM-P605L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2104 (SM-P605M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 (SM-P607T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2 (SM-P905) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2 (SM-P905M) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Note Pro 12.2 (SM-P907A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy SM-S780L (SM-S780L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE (SM-S890L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy S4 LTE (SM-S975L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 (SM-T215) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE (SM-T217A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE (SM-T217T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Mega 7.0 (SM-T255S) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 LTE (SM-T315) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 (SM-T325) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 3G (SM-T331) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 (SM-T335) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 (SM-T335L) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 (SM-T337A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 (SM-T337T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab A 8.0 (SM-T355) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab A 8.0 (SM-T357T) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab A 8.0 (SM-T357W) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab Active (SM-T365) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab Pro 10.1 (SM-T525) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 (SM-T531) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 4 (SM-T532) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 LTE (SM-T535) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 (SM-T537A) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab A 9.7 (SM-T555) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4 (SM-T705C) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without rootSamsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 (SM-T805C) - KNOX SAFE, Direct unlock without root    - You still don't have license for ChimeraTool? 
- Do you need one Chimera Tool USB dongle maybe?      
YES, you would check it? Visit our store: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   _ Kind regards,
ChimeraTool Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## badrecool

MERCI

----------


## reisreis07

perfect software

----------

